# Our first round of IUI



## Msasantiago (Mar 27, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone! My wife ( same sex partner) and I are trying to have a baby, I have no fertility issues I'm young and seemingly fertile. I was on Clomid for 5 days, 3 mature follicles all over 20mm, the biggest being 24mm and a fourth one at 15mm... Trigger shot and back to back IUIs, one at 28 hours and the other at 48 hours... This is our first round of IUI and now on to our 2ww...! Does anyone know our chances of getting twins? Or if the timing was right on the IUI with the trigger shot?


----------

